# How do I let go and leave?



## Firefly (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm stuck in a horrible job with no advancement oppurtunities, and I'm stuck wondering what all of this is for. It feels like one big rat race, and I want to break away from it. I'm some drone in this huge scheme. But I'm only ever going to be a drone. I don't want to look back in 30 years and feel depressed because I never done anything with my life. I've dreamed about traveling and getting out for as long as I can remember. Numerous times I've made my mind up to just say fuck it and leave. I'll get to the door with my shit packed and can never put that foot out and take the first step. In my mind I second guess myself, and always find a reason to stay. 

How did you let go that first time?


----------



## dharma bum (Mar 28, 2012)

first of all, do you have any basic survival skills? do you need a lot of stuff so you feel safer? are you comfortable with being very uncomfortable? if your shit gets stolen, can you still make it? if you answered yes to all of those except the second one, all you have to do is make up your mind. get a backpack, sleeping bag, tarp, atlas, can opener, a knife and a few other little things and you should be fine. 
where are you currently? are there any spots in town that you see traveling kids hanging out? if not, go to the nearest big city and find those dirty kids with carhartt bibbs and dogs and get to talking with them and maybe they'll show you the ropes. 
letting go for the first time is a big step, but once you do it, it's verrrrrry liberating. be INDEPENDENT. the will power to do it is the most important thing if you're doing it solely because you want to.

hope that helps and good luck! keep us posted on what you're deciding to do.


----------



## Firefly (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm a southern boy from North Carolina. Do a lot of hunting/fishing/trapping and feel comfortable in the woods, and camp out regularly. But I don't know if I'd consider them survival skills and I've never used them in a survival scenario. Normally if I have my neck knife and a ferro rod I feel comfortable. 

Unfortunately I live in the sticks, and would have to go pretty far to find any traveling kids. And I typically fly solo on everything I do. Definately not a social butterfly, which probably isn't something good for traveling. That's the thing, I really feel like this is something I have to do. It may sound weird but there is the primal calling in the back of my mind pulling me away. 

I appreciate the response!


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 28, 2012)

Firefly said:


> How did you let go that first time?


this isn't that inspiring....but i was pumpin gas at a gas station for a couple years...just broke up with my girl....had lost my house...was livin with my folks........my buddies had been out west for some months due to wanting to run the fuck away rather than play the legal system game for dumb shit....i'd hear from them from time to time talkin about hitchin around and living up in weed country in northern calif. ....so a couple buddies and freinds they had met out west drove east so my freinds could visit family for chistmas.......i kinda wanted to go out west with them....so it's the day after christmas and doobie d (on here) calls me from florida and says "dude....theyre leaving maryland ..like today....if you want to come out call 'em and get ready..".....so i called my bosses (almost in tears cuz they were good people and i was fuckin em over) and said....."i'm so sorry but i cant come in to work tomorrow...i'm going to california....sorry..sorry...sorry".....so i threw a bunch of clothes and shit in a trash bag and they came and......the rest is history....................... but yeah it's a big commitment "throwing it all away" ...depending on how much your throwing away....because sometimes...if you want to get back on your feet again and start a normal life.....it can be tough when your starting at the bottom......but if your young and dont have much to lose....fuck it......go out and about and try to find somethin better than what you got......... what's your situation...like do you have a house and shit like that?...............but yeah.......the fact that you posted this basically says that you want to do it.................gettin used to sleeping outside every day for months IS pretty cool tho


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 28, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> my buddies had been out west for some months


Try 3 years buddy. Told you to come out while visiting on year 1.5 and it took you till year 3 to finally take the plunge!


----------



## bryanpaul (Mar 28, 2012)

Doobie_D said:


> Try 3 years buddy.


damn............dood, work....drink....(sometimes smoke crack)...sleep...repeat.....will blow thru the years quick............live more in 1 month on the road than a year 9-5in it


----------



## dharma bum (Mar 28, 2012)

Firefly said:


> I'm a southern boy from North Carolina. Do a lot of hunting/fishing/trapping and feel comfortable in the woods, and camp out regularly. But I don't know if I'd consider them survival skills and I've never used them in a survival scenario. Normally if I have my neck knife and a ferro rod I feel comfortable.
> 
> Unfortunately I live in the sticks, and would have to go pretty far to find any traveling kids. And I typically fly solo on everything I do. Definately not a social butterfly, which probably isn't something good for traveling. That's the thing, I really feel like this is something I have to do. It may sound weird but there is the primal calling in the back of my mind pulling me away.
> 
> I appreciate the response!


 

go asheville. there's plenty of kids there and i'm sure if you hung around for a while you might make some friends and head out with them. i didn't have that opportunity when i left the first time. 

bryanpaul is right, too. it can be pretty hard to get grounded again if you ever plan on it. things are just things, but when you want to start over, acquiring them can be a hassle if you want them back. for instance... i _pretty_ much stopped traveling about 2-3 years ago due to a girl (wife now). i stopped by my hometown of macon, GA and saw her in a bar (hadn't seen her in 5 years and didn't really know her well.. just that i wanted to know her better). next thing you know, i've got a part-time job and we're talking about getting an apt together. 3 yrs go by and we're married now and both in school so that we can have _something_ to fall back on later. my point here is, and i know i went way off there, i had it easy having a partner to help me get my shit back together. without her, i would've never stopped. even if i did and got a job and all, it wouldn't be furnished, i'd still own next to nothing, and just be spending my money on bills, booze, and weed. shits a lot harder when you're trying to start over by yourself.


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 28, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> damn............dood, work....drink....(sometimes smoke crack)...sleep...repeat.....will blow thru the years quick............live more in 1 month on the road than a year 9-5in it


You speak volumes of truth.


----------

